# More Paint



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Guys

There is no cure for this addiction. Just gotta keep making them LOL. Some new 14" Jackhammers, a couple 6", some small Bass baits and some frogs. Hope you like them.

Thanks
Etch


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Man Etch, you are really cranking them out...no pun intended lol. Nice stuff....What is the smallest frog that you make?

Rod


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice Etch. Those little frogs are awesome !!
Cliff


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

thanxs R.J. the smallest frog i make is one that is in the pic, 3 1/4 inches long, (including the legs) and is 1 inch wide, 3/4 inch thick(at its thickest point) floats at rest, can be popped. twitched, and even cranked back in, goes 1 ft under surface, hope this helps

Etch


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow etch, you have been jammin' lately! All are nice looking baits...I can't imagine slingin' those jackhammers all day...those are some monsters!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Dang Rob you are making some saw dust! LOL


----------

